# Problema con el editor en eselect

## adcdam

si hago sudo sudo eselect python edit 

me sale esto:

```
Contraseña: 

!!! Error: EDITOR is not set

Call stack:

    * do_edit (python.eselect:181)

    * check_do (core.bash:24)

    * do_action (core.bash:105)

    * main (eselect:181)

exiting

```

lo mas curioso es que si lo hago sin sudo abre el editor pero claro no me deja grabar porque no soy root

si hago eselect editor list

puedo elegir a nano también pero es el mismo problema,

que puede ser?

----------

## cameta

prueba a entrar como root con su

y luego haces

eselect python edit 

¿por cierto porque haces dos sudos?

----------

